# Flax oil for a hedgehog without dry skin



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am wondering what your thoughts are on giving a hedgehog flax oil on their kibble if they do _not_ have dry skin?

I have been giving Wilbur flax oil (from a capsule) on his food because of his very flaky dry skin. My other hedgehog, Charlotte, does not have any problems with her skin but I would like to give her the flax oil as well because she is a major runner and is very small. I am thinking that the extra fat will do her good and the omega-6 and omega-9 essential fatty acids, B vitamins, potassium, lecithin, magnesium, fiber, protein, and zinc can't hurt either.

Any reason not to give this to her?

Also, what is the recommended dose? I am currently giving Wilbur 1 capsule every second day. They are 1000mg. Should I be giving this every day?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I give 1 capsule ever 3-4 days. 

The only real problem I'd see with giving 1 capsule/day is that you get an overweight hedgie. My horse gets put on 1 cup flax/day to gain/maintain weight. So it's pretty rich in fat. Since your girl is a runner, I don't see a problem with feeding it to her anyways, though again, not quite sure how much weight she'd gain if you were to feed it daily. Maybe put her on the same schedule as your boy and see how she is from there?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Too much flax can result in messy poops. I usually divide a capsule between 2 or 3 hedgehogs every few days.


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

Okay, thanks guys. 

What I think I will do is split a capsule between Charlotte and Wilbur every 3 days or so and see how that goes.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea.


----------

